# trying to remove bees from a tree to a hive



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

Here's the first hit I got on Google searching for beekeeping + mississippi, http://www.bees-on-the-net.com/mississippi-beekeeping-clubs.html

Sounds like you're doing a good trapout. If the bees are getting around the screen you can use steel wool to plug the spaces. Most trapouts I've ever done I've added a frame of eggs from another colony and let the bees make a new queen. Never had any luck getting the queen to come out of the existing colony. Once the majority of the bees are out of the tree and the new hive is stronger you can remove the screen and let the stronger colony rob out the tree.

Good luck,

Pete0
Bena, VA


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

You may find a local association here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?272-Local-Associations

There are good instruction on trap outs. Try searching for that.
Jp has a video of it. http://www.youtube.com/user/JPthebeeman#p/u/12/wTqFbiaD_js

Good luck.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

goto www.bushfarms.com 
read trapouts
His writtings are like the Bible of Beekeeping.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

As long as they can find a way into the old hive they will not move to the box. The box needs to be right aganst the tree near the funnel so they can crawl into the hive box, and you need to have a frame of brood with ucapped eggs so they can make a queen. 90% of the time the tree hive queen will not move to the box hive but will leave 3-8 weeks after the foraging bees stop returning. Jim


----------



## lewistg (May 10, 2011)

i have successfully trapped the bees. how long should I wait to let my colony raid their old colony? I am concerned doing this, I just don't want them to go in for the raid and make themselves at home again. How I did the trap, someone gave me a frame of brood and I ordered a queen. that sealed the deal. the new queen has been in the new hive for a week now.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

you have to wait longer 
You do have a colony in your hive box ,it will continue too grow 
but you need to keep the funnel up and all around it sealed for at least 
6 weeks. The 6 weeks started when you did the final seal not when they 
where still sneaking in.
If you look up the JPthebeeman Video on youtube 
He and Iddee the guy who did a lot of work on figuring out this method 
explain it very well in the Video

Good luck 
Tommyt
Btw I got my first hive this way too


----------

